# PHP + Java Applet Kommunikation



## liradev (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe momentan folgendes Problem.
Aus einer PHP-Datei rufe ich ein weiteres Browserfenster auf in dem ein Applet geladen wird.
Über PHP habe ich die benötigten Daten per POST übermittelt, die ich dann in mein Applet über den <param> Tag lade.

Alles kein Problem. Nun möchte ich aber, nachdem ich meine Arbeiten im Applet abgeschlossen habe zu meiner ursprünglichen Seite gelangen (von der ich einst das Applet aufgerufen habe) und die veränderten Daten ebenso zurück an diese PHP Seite übermitteln.

Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, wie dieses Problem gelöst werden kann?

Vielen Dank,
liradev


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Mai 2010)

Daten von java applet in php-script bekommen?? | aus Forum Java | wer-weiss-was


----------



## liradev (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.
Nur ganz verstanden habe ich die Lösung in dem Thread nicht, mal davon abgesehen, dass es bei mir nicht funktioniert. Öffnet man dort ein neues Fenster mit der angegebenen URL!?

Was ich mich Frage:
Ich muss von meiner PHP Seite aus ja irgendwie ein Hintertürchen offen lassen, so dass ich die Daten aus dem im neuen Fenster geöffneten .jar zurück an diese PHP Datei senden kann.

Ich hab mein Problem mal skiziert, siehe Anhang.

Danke,
liradev


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, könnte dir die Lösung, die in folgendem Thread erarbeitet wird, helfen:
http://www.java-forum.org/deployment/5199-applet-applet-aufrufen-steuern.html


----------



## liradev (29. Mai 2010)

Okay, ich hab mir den Thread mal durchgelesen. Ist aber nicht ganz mein Problem.

Am besten zeige ich es dir mit einem Beispiel.

Wenn du auf http://eventim.de gehst und unten auf Saalplanbuchung klickst, dann öffnet sich ein neues Fenster in dem ein Applet läuft. Habe ich einen Platz gewählt und drücke auf Warenkorb, dann schließt sich das Fenster und übermittelt die Daten zurück an die Ursprungsseite, von der ich das neue Fenster mit dem Applet gestartet habe.

Ich denke, dass mein Problem nun klarer ist.
Also einfach eine Page, von der eine neue Page mit Applet aufgerufen wird und anschließend die Daten zurück an die erste Page sendet.

Grüße,
liradev


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Mai 2010)

Also die Daten aus dem Applet werden nicht in der ersten Seite dargestellt. Es wird eine neue Seite mit den erhaltenen bzw. übergebenen Daten aufbereitet und an den Browser gesendet.
Du brauchst also eine Seite, die du vom Applet aus aufrufst und ihr die ermittelten Daten übergibst.

Und was genau ist dir jetzt dabei nicht klar?


----------



## liradev (30. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe eine Seite A, die eine Seite B aufruft in dem ein Applet läuft. Aus dieser Seite B möchte ich nun die ausgewählten Daten des Applets zurück an Seite A senden.

Was mir dabei nicht klar ist, ist, wie ich ein Hintertürchen auf Seite A offen lasse, sodass ich die von Seite B übermittelten Daten erhalte.

So wie beim Beispiel oben von eventim.
Wähle ich die Saalplanbuchung öffnet sich ein neues Browserfenster mit einem Applet. Klicke ich auf Warenkorb innerhalb des Applets, dann schließt sich 1. die komplette Saalplanbuchung und übermittelt die Daten an die Hauptpage zurück, wo ich dann schließlich mit den zuvor ausgewählten Sitzen im Warenkorb lande.


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Mai 2010)

Das ist eine PHP-Seite, der per POST-Befehl die Daten übergeben werden. Das Applet selbst ruft diese Seite auf und übermittelt ihr die Daten.


----------



## liradev (30. Mai 2010)

Das Problem das ich seh ist halt, dass es ein anderes Browserfenster ist.

Oder spielt das keine Rolle? Wenn ich einfach Daten zurück an meine PHP Page sende, erneuert die sich von alleine?

Weil es ist ja so. Seite A ruft Seite B in neuem!!! Fenster auf.
Oder spielt es wie o.g. keine Rolle? Mir ist das Prinzip nicht ganz klar. Deswegen auch die Rede von dem Hintertürchen zum Empfangen von Daten auf Seite A!?

Sorry für die Verwirrung.

Grüße


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Mai 2010)

Wenn du dir das Verhalten der Seite mal genau ansiehst, erkennst du, dass nach dem Beenden des Java-Applets die erste Seite neu geladen wird. Das bedeutet, dass das Applet das Neuladen auslöst und dabei die Daten an die PHP-Seite übergibt.

Zum Vergleich mal die beiden URLs:

Der URL der Webseite vor dem Start des Applets:
[noparse]http://www.eventim.de/cgi-bin/santana-tickets-oberhausen.html?affiliate=EVE&doc=artistPages/tickets&fun=artist&action=tickets&key=350264%24997948&jumpIn=yTix&kuid=101&from=erdetaila[/noparse]

Der URL der Webseite nach Beenden des Applets:
[noparse]http://www.eventim.de/cgi-bin/tware.dll?fun=wkb&doc=shoppingCart&affiliate=EVE&timestamp=1275294892638[/noparse]


----------

